# Which snow tires for plowing.



## sectn8 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Guys,
First time posting on here. I got GMC 2500HD all set and looking kick ass for the summer with my lift and 35's but i thought i could get away with it for plowing but it just isn't cutting it.

I'm running 35x12.5" Nitto Terrra Grapplers and they rub when the plow is on and frankly they suck in the snow. I know it's a wide tire and it's not good for snow but like i said, i thought i could get away with it.

I still have my original 17" wheels so i was going to get a set of smaller dedicated winter tires for plowing (I know i'll look like a dork but function over form )

My question is what tire do you all think i should go with? Something reasonable that won't break the bank.

62% of the lower 48 covered in snow WOO HOO Thumbs Up

Thanks Guys
Scott


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

firestone winterforce


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I run 265,75,16. The width seems to be perfect. 2500 long bed, crew cab. Still need weight in the back though.

Dura-trac from Goodyear are great in snow for the first 15k miles or 2 years which ever comes first. 

Good year has a new tire replacing the Dura-trac and the Silent Armer ... It's their new All Terrain Adventrure. Suppose to be awesome and comes with a 60k warranty!


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

I hear you , I run a set of 35 cepek FC2 , through the summer and as far as I can into the winter , but they suck the minute things turn icy, I run a set of Hakkapelitta studded for my plow truck,and ive never seen anything that will push as hard as them ever, on my second truck I cheaped out a bit and put on some cooper M/S that were studded too, they push pretty similar, and are a lot cheaper but don't wear half as good , the hakkapellitta are 2 years older and are going to last atleast 2 years longer, so I would definitely pay for the premium tire again because they are a better deal in the long run


----------



## sectn8 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

I don't think i can run a studded tire in Illinois. 

Then again I can't do S#$% in Illinois.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

sectn8;1681007 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I don't think i can run a studded tire in Illinois.
> 
> Then again I can't do S#$% in Illinois.


If they caught you with studded tires they put you away longer than a murderer or drug dealer or politician


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah, wide tires are terrible in the snow - regardless of the tread pattern. most people have to find this out the hard way, or they convince themselves that their wide tires are great because they like the look so much - or because they simply dont know any better and are greatly limiting the capability of their truck.

first decide what size is best, then focus on the actual tire to get.

i've always run a 235/85 16 tire on my 3/4 or 1 ton plow trucks and will never run any other size. this season i bought a set of cooper discoverer m&s and studded them. by far the best snow tire i have ever used. here's some pics i took just after installing them.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Its my opinion that it doesn't make that much of a difference wide vs narrow. I run 265s and do fine. 

I got worried when you start going narrow on a tall truck that'll flip easier or something lol


----------



## sectn8 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats what we have here in Illinois, drug dealers, murderers, crooked politicians and studded tire offenders. I really don't wanna be in a cell with Blago. 

So without studding them you guys think just about any snow tire should do? I really only do residential and my shop so i don't plow that much.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

I run the 235/85/16 tires too ,they aren't that much skinnier than the 265 but I believe them to be the best if you spend much time out on the roads,my last truck came with 265/17 , think they were wranglers , they were called ultra ice ,they are syped up pretty good, and seem really good on the ice too, those cooper ms tires are a really good winter tire, pretty soft if you are driving them through the summer,if you aren't plowing that much and you run them thru the summer then you might want something else,


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Not sure what size, but we run Yokohama Geolander AT/S E rated tires on my dually Ram. I put 75,000 miles on the first set and have about 50,000 on this set. They run excellent in the snow. I have drove them through some nasty lake effect snow out east and never lost control. They are not a mudd tires but they last like steal.


----------

